# Taping a wrist?



## Broke That (May 1, 2007)

My right wrist has slowly started to bug me. This last weekends 20 miler let me know I need to do something about it. 
But what?
I ice it after rides now, but what else can I do?
Tape it for rides? 
Any suggestions?
(Basic pain in tendon's at wrist, no extra movement, noise or swelling..)


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Broke That said:


> My right wrist has slowly started to bug me. This last weekends 20 miler let me know I need to do something about it.
> But what?
> I ice it after rides now, but what else can I do?
> Tape it for rides?
> ...


Make sure the bike fits you right. If the handle bar / seat relationship isn't right, you could be putting too much weight on your wrist.

Also experiment with different bars--they have different sweep. Some people really like H-Bars or Mary bars (lots of sweep).

Try Ergon grips.


----------



## Broke That (May 1, 2007)

GuruAtma said:


> Make sure the bike fits you right. If the handle bar / seat relationship isn't right, you could be putting too much weight on your wrist.
> 
> Also experiment with different bars--they have different sweep. Some people really like H-Bars or Mary bars (lots of sweep).
> 
> Try Ergon grips.


I've been riding this bike with the same set up for last eight months. Due to past injuries my bikes are set up with the rider positioning a bit more vertical than most, taking some pressure off my hands (I would think.)
It is only recently that the wrist is acting up. But since I'm pushing 50 now these mild aches and pains are a bit more common then they once were. 
Stretching and ice seem to be my closest friends anymore!


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i was able to tape mine and ride some before i had surgery. the surgeon gave me clearance. he also said he'd give me "arnold palmer" braces to ride with later. maybe ask your doc about them. it focuses the support on the tendons, not just smushing your wrist with tape.


----------



## Broke That (May 1, 2007)

I will look into that.


----------

